# Search for reputable "baby doll" breeders



## Filmchick (Mar 24, 2006)

I've been searching for two months now, weeding out puppy millers and brokers.

Does anybody know any good breeders that strive for the "baby doll" face in their maltese? Also, is there a good way to tell if the puppy will have this trait just by looking at him while he's young?

Is it offensive to desire this trait? I was told by one breeder that it was just a matter of preference.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

> I've been searching for two months now, weeding out puppy millers and brokers.
> 
> Does anybody know any good breeders that strive for the "baby doll" face in their maltese? Also, is there a good way to tell if the puppy will have this trait just by looking at him while he's young?
> 
> Is it offensive to desire this trait? I was told by one breeder that it was just a matter of preference.[/B]


I think Larry Stanberry might fit your bill...his dogs are known for their "baby doll" look. I don't think the term baby doll is offensive in the breeding/showing world in the same way that tea cup is. I think it describes a certain facial/head feature. You may want to talk to CharmyPoo because I believe that her Nibbler has a classic "baby doll" feature....or is it Cookie? To me, all malts look like they have baby doll faces, but what do I know? Good luck in your search and keep us posted!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

> I've been searching for two months now, weeding out puppy millers and brokers.
> 
> Does anybody know any good breeders that strive for the "baby doll" face in their maltese? Also, is there a good way to tell if the puppy will have this trait just by looking at him while he's young?
> 
> Is it offensive to desire this trait? I was told by one breeder that it was just a matter of preference.[/B]


(This is strictly my personal likes/dislikes)
The "babydoll" thing is a very personal preference. I Personally don't like it if it is terribly obvious. To me it gives a kind of "dwarf" look. (Please word police, don't go into a politically correct explanation of the word dwarf. The way I mean it is in no way connected to 'small humans'). There are too long muzzles, and too short muzzles--to me. The face should fit the rest of the frame. You don't want one with an almost "pug" nose, and I am starting to see some like that.

Someone mentioned Larry Stanberry's dogs. Their kennel, Divine Maltese, dogs that I have seen, have sweet faces in good proportion. They are highly desired!

It seems to me that all "fads" get carried away, and I am just afraid that may happen with some breeders with this "Babydoll" thing. My personal preference is a well proportioned dog that is not too small (I like upper limits of standard or above) with what in my mind is a sweet face that's not in any way extreme. To me if it is obviously "Babydoll" it's not my idea of a perfect Maltese. We've had these discussions before, and it usually gets off on 'all dogs can be your perfect pet without being "perfect" in appearance'. Of course that's true, but we are talking about a certain feature and wither or not it is appealing. To me where appearance is concerned, more important would be sound conformation, a short level back, wonderful pigment, kind large eyes, good tail-set and ear set, and silky pure white coat. Beyond appearance of course *temperament and health and a good start on socialization*!!









Please show me this dog I just described!! I want him!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Is price an issue? That could help you in finding your breeder...


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

I talked to Divine Maltese when looking for a dog - they were very professional and NICE.

Ginny & Zoe & Bella


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

I don't think Divine Maltese purposesly breeds for baby doll heads although they may have some here and there. They are generally known for very pretty heads and you can't go wrong.

I am a big head hunter. I LOVE a pretty head and honestly ... other than health, personality ... the head is really important to me. Then again .. I want the full package ... big eyes, nice white silk coat, short back, good tail set, straight legs ... goes on and on ...


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I've always loved a pretty head on maltese. I think it's the icing on the cake. Of course, conformation is important, but sometimes in pets you don't get perfect conformation (that's why they are pets). I think Toy and Cosy have what you may call 'baby doll' heads although I've never called them that. I call them wide eyes with shorter muzzle (that's not to say "puggy" at all, but not long nor snipey). I believe many of the top breeders of champions in the U.S. strive for this type of head. I know my breeder has pretty heads on hers.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> I've always loved a pretty head on maltese. I think it's the icing on the cake. Of course, conformation is important, but sometimes in pets you don't get perfect conformation (that's why they are pets). I think Toy and Cosy have what you may call 'baby doll' heads although I've never called them that. I call them wide eyes with shorter muzzle (that's not to say "puggy" at all, but not long nor snipey). I believe many of the top breeders of champions in the U.S. strive for this type of head. I know my breeder has pretty heads on hers.[/B]



I love Toy and Cosy!!! I don't see anything wrong with a short muzzle (even with shortest muzzles, most malts are still very far from "puggy"). 

Filmchick,

You should look for a look that you like in a puppy by looking at the adult dogs. In my humble opinion, there is nothing wrong with wanting a certain look (after all, you will be paying lots of $$ for the puppy) or a smaller size







.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

> I don't think Divine Maltese purposesly breeds for baby doll heads although they may have some here and there. They are generally known for very pretty heads and you can't go wrong.
> 
> I am a big head hunter. I LOVE a pretty head and honestly ... other than health, personality ... the head is really important to me. Then again .. I want the full package ... big eyes, nice white silk coat, short back, good tail set, straight legs ... goes on and on ...[/B]


CharmyPoo...am I dreaming or did Larry Stanberry comment on one of your dogs having the perfect baby doll look? The mind is a wonderful thing until old age hits....

I do love the look of the malt face. They are all very expressive!



> I've always loved a pretty head on maltese. I think it's the icing on the cake. Of course, conformation is important, but sometimes in pets you don't get perfect conformation (that's why they are pets). I think Toy and Cosy have what you may call 'baby doll' heads although I've never called them that. I call them wide eyes with shorter muzzle (that's not to say "puggy" at all, but not long nor snipey). I believe many of the top breeders of champions in the U.S. strive for this type of head. I know my breeder has pretty heads on hers.[/B]


Your two are adorable! How old are they?


----------



## angela923 (Nov 24, 2005)

Well here's my thought on this... I guess I have a stronger view on this because someone told me straight out that my baby was not the "correct" proportion and that he was not going to grow up to be cute...









I got really offended and so I guess I'm now more the health and personality is more important type.... Someone that my boyfriend knows saw pudding and said that I should have "talked" to her before I purchased a puppy because she would have told me how to "correctly" find that one with the "right" proportion... That person owns chihuahuas and she only goes for the babydoll face... You all will know how I feel cuz I know all of you will get very mad if someone says something bad about your fluffs... I couldn't get over it for days!! (I still get mad when thinking about it! lol...)

If you are interested though, she told me that if you draw an imaginary horizontal line across the mid-point of the forhead and chin, then if the eyes are on or below that horizontal line, then the dog has the babydoll face potential. And she pointed out very clearly that my Pudding does NOT have this... arrrrrr....


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> Well here's my thought on this... I guess I have a stronger view on this because someone told me straight out that my baby was not the "correct" proportion and that he was not going to grow up to be cute...
> 
> 
> 
> ...










That's just asinine!







Your Pudding is a DOLL!










> I got really offended and so I guess I'm now more the health and personality is more important type.... Someone that my boyfriend knows saw pudding and said that I should have "talked" to her before I purchased a puppy because she would have told me how to "correctly" find that one with the "right" proportion... That person owns chihuahuas and she only goes for the babydoll face... You all will know how I feel cuz I know all of you will get very mad if someone says something bad about your fluffs... I couldn't get over it for days!! (I still get mad when thinking about it! lol...)
> 
> If you are interested though, she told me that if you draw an imaginary horizontal line across the mid-point of the forhead and chin, then if the eyes are on or below that horizontal line, then the dog has the babydoll face potential. And she pointed out very clearly that my Pudding does NOT have this... arrrrrr....[/B]


While like the "baby doll" look, I know Massimo doesn't have it either. HOWEVER I absolutely LOVE the way Massimo's face looks. If someone told me to my face Massimo wasn't cute...they would be wearing their bottom lip over the top of their head....



> Does anybody know any good breeders that strive for the "baby doll" face in their maltese? Also, is there a good way to tell if the puppy will have this trait just by looking at him while he's young?[/B]


Like other's have mentioned, you can't go wrong with Divine Maltese.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I think the best thing to do is find a reputable breeder and then give them your wants as far as a pretty head goes. You can usually tell by 8 wks or so if the puppy has that "look". Wide eye set, shorter muzzle.
Many in Florida have that look as that little Ch.Marcris Risqee Business stamped his head on his progeny.
I believe Divine has some of that line too. I know my breeder does (Bonnie Palmer of Angels Maltese in Palm Beach, FLA.).


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

I have a reputable breeder and I think she may have a little female right now (6 months old) for sale. Both Zoe and Bella are from her.


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

> CharmyPoo...am I dreaming or did Larry Stanberry comment on one of your dogs having the perfect baby doll look? The mind is a wonderful thing until old age hits....
> 
> I do love the look of the malt face. They are all very expressive![/B]


You sure have a good memory! A while back .. Larry did explain baby doll heads using Sparkle and Nibbler. He stated that Nibbler represents what a true baby doll head - a cat like expression. Sparkle is closer to what he breeds for which is similiar to his Dolly - this is just the head of course ... I think Dolly is gorgeous and Sparkle has a way to go to meet her. 

While I love Nibbler, I do like the heads on Sparkle, Jellybean and Cupcake better. It is less "extreme" but cute! I personally don't like long noses .... Cookie is actually longer in the nose but with all the fluffy hair .. you can't tell.



> Well here's my thought on this... I guess I have a stronger view on this because someone told me straight out that my baby was not the "correct" proportion and that he was not going to grow up to be cute...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just ignore them! They aren't worth it. I don't know why others must insist on judging our babies. We never asked them for their opinion.


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

> Well here's my thought on this... I guess I have a stronger view on this because someone told me straight out that my baby was not the "correct" proportion and that he was not going to grow up to be cute...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Puddin is *adorable*







- I am sorry there are such rude people out there...

Ginny & Zoe & Bella


Zoe has a longer nose than Bella but I love Zoe's face too, and Zoe has rounder eyes than Bella. I just love them both...I just love Maltese...

ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## Brooks (Jun 27, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=168615
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I remember when he said that, I was just a SM lurker back then. After that I became obsessed with a "baby doll" face. And wouldn't you know, every breeder that I talked to said "oh yes, of course she has a baby doll face" Bologna. I didn't even know what i was looking for in the face to make it a "babydoll". So now I have a Tuck with a "tucker" face. _Which is so darn cute, it might even become the new "standard"_


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=168718
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're absolutely right...he is so darn cute!


----------



## Kisses-4-Princess (Dec 4, 2005)

I am glad you are weeding out the puppymillers and brokers! 

Everyone is going to have a difference perference.... just pick a good breeder and be specific about what you are looking for. The right one might take a little bit longer to find but will be well worth it. I waited a lot longer than expected for Princess but I feel like I'm the luckiest girl in the world to end up with her...shes perfect in my eyes.

Good luck!


----------



## Ellas Proud Mommy (Mar 4, 2006)

Be specific when talking to the breeders. Most good breeders wont sell you a puppy you don't want. And as I've learned, sometimes you have to wait longer than you want.


----------



## Filmchick (Mar 24, 2006)

Thanks for all of your informative responses! I've only joined just yesterday and already this forum has proven to be extremely resourceful.









Right now I have my heart set on 2 breeders recommended by members of this board...both potential pups are just a few weeks old right now but promise to be compact with babydoll faces. One is in California (The Kellys Maltese) and the other is Susie Pham in West Virginia (Chalet de Maltese). Both happen to be little boys...I sure hope they're not the "marking" kind before I get them neutered.









Now I just have to wait for updated pictures of them so I can narrow down my decision.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> Thanks for all of your informative responses! I've only joined just yesterday and already this forum has proven to be extremely resourceful.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, very exciting!! A lot of us here on the forum have boys and for those that got them as puppies, I don't believe any of us having marking problems. Most have reported that theirs don't even lift their legs to pee.

One thing I did that may or may not have made a difference in Catcher's not marking is that I didn't take him for a walk before he was neutered. I didn't want him to smell the markings of other dogs and possibly learn how to do it.


----------



## a2z (Aug 23, 2004)

If you go with Kelly's, tell Donna Ann and "Omi Omy"/Zoey say hello! They called her Omi Omy and I renamed her Zoey. She is a beautiful and healthy and happy and lovable dog and I am completely happy with her.
Good luck with your new baby....


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Boys are my thing (dogs that is







). Frosty is a leg raiser, started way before he was neutered at 6 mo. However he doesn't "mark" inside. Only outside while walking. Probably would have been more of a problem if he wasn't trained to only potty outside. I just hate having to have a little girl spayed. The neuter is so much easier on them. All external. I've heard boys have less health problems later in life.

If you are into lots of bows and dresses and foo-foo, a girl would be more fun probably. But I'm not. I just like small dogs for many other reasons, not to dress up.


----------



## Fenway's Momma (Dec 6, 2005)

> If you are into lots of bows and dresses and foo-foo, a girl would be more fun probably. But I'm not. I just like small dogs for many other reasons, not to dress up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Poor Fenway is getting bows! He and his daddy just don't know it yet! The bows are are soo masculine







Oh well! That being said I love my boy!!














I didn't really care either way when we were looking for a puppy, but I am glad my bf wanted a boy!


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

> Thanks for all of your informative responses! I've only joined just yesterday and already this forum has proven to be extremely resourceful.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I may be mistaken here, but isn't Susie Pham JellyBean's and Cupcake's breeder? Check with CharmyPoo.


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

> I may be mistaken here, but isn't Susie Pham JellyBean's and Cupcake's breeder? Check with CharmyPoo.[/B]


Yup! She is also the breeder of Princess and Aries. Also .. Pixel and a few others to join the Spoiled Maltese family soon! The members of this board are snatching up all her puppies - we need to ask for a frequent buyer discount!


----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom (Dec 4, 2004)

I just had to mention that Shrek is a boy and he wears 2 ponytails, with bows, everyday, plus his cute little jogger hoodie outfits and custom pjs when he goes out. He's the talk of his obedience class. Our little babes have a few matching outfits, hee hee. 

Although, Sylphide loves to dress up and Shrek just tolerates it


----------



## Kisses-4-Princess (Dec 4, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=169097
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, Princess is from Susie as well as Siena and Kelsie.....
Its really cute how we we can watch our furbabies grow up together!


----------



## Filmchick (Mar 24, 2006)

Okay, so during my search I found another breeder in FL who has a little male available. I'm curious as to what you guys think of him (more photos to come). She said he has an excellent coat, small, short, compact body. He looks to have a baby doll face, but I'm not certain. Be honest...what do you guys think?


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Well, I totally want to hug and kiss the little guy.... what an endearing look on his face. I'm in love!!!


----------



## journey (Feb 8, 2006)

LOL! How cute! He has an almost human mouth and seems to be saying, "Take me, take Me!" I see black points and a white coat and I think he is adorable. But, I am such a newbie, so what do I know? Good luck with your search.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> Well, I totally want to hug and kiss the little guy.... what an endearing look on his face. I'm in love!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It totally agree!!!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

WELL...







....babydoll face or not. I'M SOLD!


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

He is PRECIOUS - I would take him...but hubby says no more...

ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Are you looking for a male or female? I might know where you can find a male that will be ready for a forever home i about a month. Just PM me.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

I don't know what he'll look like grown, but sure is a cutie now!!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

His coat looks very pretty, but I cannot tell if his muzzle is shorter. She should be willing to give you a side (profile shot) of his head.


----------



## Filmchick (Mar 24, 2006)

Here are photos of his side profile just taken yesterday morning:


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

> Here are photos of his side profile just taken yesterday morning:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He looks to have a short muzzle to me! Cute, cute puppy!!

ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Yes, it looks short to me too.


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

You have to go with what your heart tells you. It doesn't matter if we all think he is cute ... does he feel right to you? Does he feel like THE ONE? I always go with what my heart tells me


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

> You have to go with what your heart tells you. It doesn't matter if we all think he is cute ... does he feel right to you? Does he feel like THE ONE? I always go with what my heart tells me
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL this is from Charmaine, mommy to...the SIX....














she seems to have found "the one" six times







and they are ALL so darn cute, i almost can't stand it!!!!!

ann marie and the "one, the only" buttercup


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

> LOL this is from Charmaine, mommy to...the SIX....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hehheeeee ... hey .. what can I say .... I have been lucky


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Babydoll schmaby doll....I think he is adorable no matter what you call him. I agree with Buttercup and CharmyPoo if you are happy with him, his look and his personality then trust your instincts.


----------



## angela923 (Nov 24, 2005)

I think he's ADORABLE!!! His muzzle seems short enough.. but sometimes a very short muzzle can lead to health problems... maybe you should ask the breeder about this? 
I think what I've been told is that if the eyes fall below the lower half of the head AND the nose and eyes make a flatten triangle, then it's a babydoll face potential...


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Char, you are asking for the moon when you have the stars! LOL You can't get any cuter than what you already have, so if you just want another dog..get him LOL


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

OMG!!!! He is a CUTIE PIE!!!!!!


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> Here are photos of his side profile just taken yesterday morning:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This little one is a doll. I vote yes for him. I love my girls, but there is just something special about the boys. 

I start working with my pup's feet when they are only a few weeks old. The pad areas should also be trimmed as it helps with the way they learn to walk. This little one is long overdue for a trim. He may be a little resistant at first since it's obvious his haven't been done yet. Just hang in there with him if he puts up a fuss at first.


----------



## Tavish (Feb 5, 2005)

That little guy is super cute! I have a little boy, Tavish, and I have never had to worry about him marking. He was neutered at 8 months of age, and he still pees like a girl (he'll be 2 on May 11th).


----------



## pburnette (Jun 15, 2006)

It really is just a matter of preference whether or not you want the baby-doll face. There are more bite problems when breeding for the baby-doll face. Also, it does not fit the Maltese standard. The Maltese standard states that the nose should be 1/3 the length of the skull.

Phyllis
Ga-Li Maltese


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

But..but...butttttttttt.....we wuv the lil smooshy faces. LOL



[attachment=7952:attachment]



Cosy has a perfect scissor bite and the very short muzzle, where Toy has a bit longer 

muzzle and her bite is a bit under on two teeth. There is just no

rhyme nor reason sometimes. LOL


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

> But..but...butttttttttt.....we wuv the lil smooshy faces. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OH YES WE LOOOVE them, i am crazy about your girls.


----------



## Villa Marsesca (Feb 27, 2006)

> I don't think Divine Maltese purposesly breeds for baby doll heads although they may have some here and there. They are generally known for very pretty heads and you can't go wrong.
> 
> I am a big head hunter. I LOVE a pretty head and honestly ... other than health, personality ... the head is really important to me. Then again .. I want the full package ... big eyes, nice white silk coat, short back, good tail set, straight legs ... goes on and on ...[/B]


Dear Charmaine,

I too love the softer face, I have to have a pretty face to breed with, Nibbler was a favorite look of mine. Gracie, Mia, Niki and also now Tito along with Pato in Ann Jones's kennel have beautiful faces.

Cheers, Nedra



> That little guy is super cute! I have a little boy, Tavish, and I have never had to worry about him marking. He was neutered at 8 months of age, and he still pees like a girl (he'll be 2 on May 11th). [/B]




This little boy is beautiful.


Cheers, Nedra



> But..but...butttttttttt.....we wuv the lil smooshy faces. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Both of your babies are precious and what I find is Maltese clients are looking for the shorter wider muzzle and head.

Cheers, Nedra


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

> I've always loved a pretty head on maltese. I think it's the icing on the cake. Of course, conformation is important, but sometimes in pets you don't get perfect conformation (that's why they are pets). I think Toy and Cosy have what you may call 'baby doll' heads although I've never called them that. I call them wide eyes with shorter muzzle (that's not to say "puggy" at all, but not long nor snipey). I believe many of the top breeders of champions in the U.S. strive for this type of head. I know my breeder has pretty heads on hers.[/B]


She sure does.


----------

